# Múnich: pronunciación



## stefania87

Hola, ¿cómo se pronuncia en castellano el "ch" de Múnich?

¿/t∫/ o /k/?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo la escucho pronunciar con k.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

No obstante mira lo que dice el DPD:


*Múnich*. El nombre de la ciudad de Alemania que en alemán se escribe _München_ se ha incorporado al español a través de las adaptaciones francesa e inglesa de este topónimo, ya que la _ch_ en posición final es ajena al sistema español. *Puesto que la pronunciación llana [múnik o múnich] es hoy la más extendida, *debe escribirse _Múnich,_ con tilde, de acuerdo con las reglas de acentuación del español, a las que debe someterse como topónimo adaptado (→ tilde2, 6.2). El gentilicio correspondiente es _muniqués_ (pl. _muniqueses_). Debe evitarse la pronunciación con diptongo [miúnik], propia del inglés.


----------



## stefania87

Entonces son ambas válidas...gracias


----------



## hual

Hola
En la Argentina, se pronunica *[múnich]*.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile (donde hay una gran colonia alemana) cada uno la pronuncia como mejor le parece.
He escuchado: Miúnij, Miúngen, Múnich, Miúnich...
Creo que con "k" final no me suena para nada.

Yo digo Múnich, como indica la RAE, por supuesto 
_


----------



## Peón

Aquí se pronuncia "miunich" y algo menos "múnich". Con "k" final no la escuché nunca y con jota final poquísimas veces. 
Yo digo "miunich".
Saludos.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

En España yo siempre oí "Múnich".


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> [...] Yo digo Múnich, como indica la RAE, por supuesto _


Y yo también, de toda la vida.

Hace tiempo discutimos al respecto en otro hilo de este foro. Lamentablemente los ejemplos de audio que puse ya no están disponibles: Zurich/Munich.


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica* se oye [mjuni∫] y [mjunik], esta última pronunciación con un sonido vacilante entre /k/ y /g/ al final de sílaba.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica* se oye [mjuni∫] y [mjunik], esta última pronunciación con un sonido vacilante entre /k/ y /g/ al final de sílaba.



Pues, mi opinión es que no se debería; como lo digo en mi intervención en ese hilo al que hago referencia.
No debería haber ninguna duda entre los hispanohablantes respecto de cual es la pronunciación de cualquier palabra castellanizada como Múnich: /'munit∫/.
Distinto es el caso, claro, de aquellos términos o nombres propios de otras lenguas no castellanizados cuya pronunciación no estamos obligados a conocer.


----------



## swift

Esas realizaciones son las que se difunden en los noticiarios y programas deportivos de la televisión. De ahí que sean tan comunes en el habla costarricense.


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Esas realizaciones son las que se difunden en los noticiarios y programas deportivos de la televisión. De ahí que sean tan comunes en el habla costarricense.



Eso es cierto. Y además ahora con la extensión de la televisión escuchamos palabras inglesas en su pronunciación original que escuchamos y pronunciamos como podemos y nos sale a cada uno. Hay un chiste que involucra la pronunciación de palabras extranjeras   en algunas zonas del norte argentino y de Bolivia. En Bolivia un paisano le dice al otro: -El presidente Evo no está en el país, se fue a Estados Unidos, está en Ohio. El otro contesta: -¿Y por qué está enojá(i)do si nosotros no le hicimos nada?


----------



## Bashti

A título de curiosidad, el autentico nombre de Múnich en español era Mónaco de Baviera. En cuanto a la forma actual, la ch siempre se pronuncia ch, como en "chorizo", sin complejos.


----------



## Erreconerre

stefania87 said:


> Hola, ¿cómo se pronuncia en castellano el "ch" de Múnich?
> 
> ¿/t∫/ o /k/?



Por aquí sólo se habla de Múnich. Nunca lo he escuchado con otro sonido que no sea el de la che final.


----------



## Peón

Bashti said:


> A título de curiosidad, el autentico nombre de Múnich en español era Mónaco de Baviera.



¿Y cuándo fue eso? ¿En la época de los Reyes católicos?


----------



## Bashti

Pues no te sé decir cuando entro en desuso pero ¿a que resultaba bonito?


----------



## Peón

Bashti said:


> Pues no te sé decir cuando entro en desuso pero ¿a que resultaba bonito?



Sí, pero medio largo. Me hace acordar a los nombres de las novelas mexicanas: -Te amo, Francisco Fernando... - Nos quedará el recuerdo de Mónaco de Baviera,  Roberto Emanuel.... 

(Me quedo con Munich y sus salchichas.)


----------



## swift

Sí, hasta resulta más elegante. Pero me pregunto cuándo se usó y por cuánto tiempo, porque ni en el CORDE ni en Google Books he dado con ninguna incidencia de ese nombre.


----------



## jorgema

Lo de Mónaco ya lo había leído antes en algún otro lugar. Y no sería raro, ya que ese es el nombre en italiano. En cuanto a la pronunciación del nombre Múnich, depende de la cultura y de las ínfulas del hablante. Los que creen saber algo de lenguas extranjeras (y que en realidad demuestran saber poco de la propia) varían entre Miunich, Miunij y Miunik. Así lo he oído pronunciar en mi país, y también aquí en Estados Unidos a comentaristas deportivos provenientes de países tan distintos como México, Chile, Argentina, República Dominicana y Cuba (con ocasión del Mundial de Alemania era un gusto escuchar todas esas, y otras variantes, a veces en una misma transmisión de TV).


----------



## Bashti

swift said:


> Sí, hasta resulta más elegante. Pero me pregunto cuándo se usó y por cuánto tiempo, porque ni en el CORDE ni en Google Books he dado con ninguna incidencia de ese nombre.



Si buscas en Google, verás que aún se usa pero ya casi nadie lo hace. La verdad es que resulta largo pero peor es para nosotros decir Garmisch-Partenkirchen sin que se nos haga un nudo en la lengua y de ese nombre no hay equivalente español que valga.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola y buenos días! (por aquí)

He de confesar que he estado conteniéndome los dedos desde que vi el hilo. Yo debo de pertenecer a la otra parte de España (ignorada cuando se habla de ésta) que pronuncio "*Munik*" debido a ... múltiples factores. No es el lugar ni el momento para explicarlos (que no explicitarlos, como está de moda), pero busco siempre una coherencia con las palabras y sus derivados. Ahora os pregunto. ¿Si el gentilicio de las personas que habitan en la ciudad Bávara de Munich es "*muniqueses*" ("munikeses"), de dónde procederá de una pronunciación de *Munich *(con la "che" final pronunciada como "che" ) o de una pronunciación acabada en sonido "K". La Academia española (no sé las americanas que dicen al respecto) deja en libertad a los hablantes para elegir entre "*MúniSH*" y "_*MúniK*_" para pasados unos años (¿Cuántos?) decantarse por la que se ha impuesto. Se olvida que ahora existe más cultura visual que auditiva y se impondrá la pronunciación "lectora".

La Academia  no tiene coherencia en sus elecciones y debería velar más por indicar a los hablantes como es más genuina una castellanización. Pongo por el ejemplo los gentilicios de dos países americanos:

Puertorri*QUE*ños los naturales de Puerto Ri*co*, donde mantiene, en el gentilicio derivado, el "sonido fuerte" de la "CE" en Ri_*co*_ (los lingüistas pueden decirnos cómo de llama); pero cuando se trata de la versión femenina de Rico, hahahaha, cambia su criterio (¿Será por discriminiación sexista?).
Costari*CEN*ses ( pronunciado "costarizenses o costarisenses" según las hablas) a los naturales de Costa Ri_*ca.*_ Aquí el gentilicio derivado de *Rica,* pierde su sonido fuerte de la "CE" (¿Será por feminidad?) y pasa a pronunciarse "suave".  Lo mismo ocurre con Circense de Circo. Yo me salto la "norma" y siempre digo "cirQUENse" porque viene de Circo y no de "CirZo", además de que me cuesta prununciar una zeta después de una ene. Hala pues,  ya podéis los "ortodoxistas" lanzaros a mi yugular; pero muniquenses siempre vendrá de "munik". Más oido y menos "lectura"

Hasta otra.


----------



## Bashti

Los gentilicios no tienen tanto que ver con el oído sino con la historia y el nombre original de los países o pueblos. Los de Costa Rica son costarricenses, los de Múnich, muniqueses, los de Londres, londinenses -no londreses ni londrinos-, llos de Cabra (Córdoba), egabrenses y los de Lérida ilerdenses. Ahora bien, si a ti te gusta y prefieres llamarlos de otra manera, pues tú mismo. Si te quieres saltar las normas, te las saltas pero no nos vayas a llamar "españolenses" a los españoles, te lo ruego.


----------



## Elxenc

Bashti said:


> Los gentilicios no tienen tanto que ver con el oído sino con la historia y el nombre original de los países o pueblos. Los de Costa Rica son costarricenses, los de Múnich, muniqueses, los de Londres, londinenses -no londreses ni londrinos-, llos de Cabra (Córdoba), egabrenses y los de Lérida ilerdenses. Ahora bien, si a ti te gusta y prefieres llamarlos de otra manera, pues tú mismo. Si te quieres saltar las normas, te las saltas pero no nos vayas a llamar "españolenses" a los españoles, te lo ruego.



Se olvida de "leerme" bien,  hablo de coherencia de "sonido" para la formación de derivados. De munik=muniqueses.Se olvida, acaso, que la Academia "permite/admite" la pronunciación con "ka" final,  al denostar mis razonamientos; y "coge el rábano por las hojas". Ahora es Vd. quien se salta las normas y me atribuye cosas que no he dicho/escrito (españolenses o parecidos). Acaso he hablado yo de los "londinenses" o de los "egarenses". NO nos vendría nada mal conocer un poco de la historia reciente de la formación de los gentilicios españoles para defender tan a ultranza ciertas formas; el porqué se ha elegido la forma latinista, cuando lo natural en la lengua sería otra forma: ejemplo "ilerdenses frente a "leridanos" de Lérida.
De todas formas deberíamos dejar que hablen los americanos, pues los españoles   (peninsulares, excepto andaluces, murcianos , extremeños, y castellanos manchegos del sur) somos una mínima parte de los hablantes, y me estoy refiriendo, sobretodo, a la pronunciación de las ces, eses o zetas.

Vuelvo a recalcar que llamo la atención sobre la falta de coherencia interna al elegir una forma sobre otra. Y opino que ahora se da más importancia a la formación de derivados según la "lectura", o sea mantener la grafía a toda costa. He dicho que en unos casos si y en otros no (costarricenses frente a Puertorriqueños), pues eso, que se aparta a la pronunciación de la formación de derivados . Ahora casi todos sabemos leer, cosa que hasta hace relativamente poco no ocurría, y la lengua se transmitía sólo "oralmente".

Hasta luego.


----------



## swift

Bashti said:


> Si buscas en Google, verás que aún se usa pero ya casi nadie lo hace. La verdad es que resulta largo pero peor es para nosotros decir Garmisch-Partenkirchen sin que se nos haga un nudo en la lengua y de ese nombre no hay equivalente español que valga.


Pero me extraña que no se encuentren ejemplos de uso en la literatura. Busqué Mónaco solito pensando que tendría más suerte, pero los resultados que obtuve son de fines del siglo XIX y se refieren todos al Principado de Mónaco. Seguiré investigando.


----------



## Bashti

swift said:


> Pero me extraña que no se encuentren ejemplos de uso en la literatura. Busqué Mónaco solito pensando que tendría más suerte, pero los resultados que obtuve son de fines del siglo XIX y se refieren todos al Principado de Mónaco. Seguiré investigando.



Yo tampoco te puedo dar referencias de su uso en literatura. Me refería a consultar en Google y ver lo que sale. Si averiguas algo concreto, por favor compártelo. Yo también lo intentaré. Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

_Monaco di Baviera_ es Múnich en italiano.

No es mucha ayuda, pero es lo único que sé.


----------



## Bashti

Amigo Elxenc: 

Vaya chorreo que me acaba de caer. Siento no haber sido capaz de transmitir el punto de humor o ironía que quería introducir. Dios me libre de defender nada "a ultranza" porque no me va la vida en ello. Me refería a su recomendación de que más oído y menos lectura. Los idiomas se hablan y se escriben. Y, por lo demás, no ponía nada en su boca. Simplemente daba algunos ejemplos. A mí, personalmente, me gusta conservar el origen latino de muchos de nuestros gentilicios porque son reflejo de nuestra historia.

En cuanto a dejar hablar a los americanos, pues faltaría más. Pero eso no significa que me tenga que callar yo aunque pertenezca a esa minoría de los que hablamos español castellano, que algo tendremos que decir, digo yo, aunque no estemos en posesión de la verdad.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> Pero me extraña que no se encuentren ejemplos de uso en la literatura. Busqué Mónaco solito pensando que tendría más suerte, pero los resultados que obtuve son de fines del siglo XIX y se refieren todos al Principado de Mónaco. Seguiré investigando.


Es raro que no hayas encontrado nada en Google Libros, estimado. Veo algunos casos en libros en español, en general, del siglo XVIII y de la primera mitad del XIX. Hay también algunos ejemplos extemporáneos, muy recientes, años 2002 y 2005. 
Saludos

_Monaco de Baviera_, en la Wikipedia en véneto.


----------



## Pinairun

Bashti said:


> A mí, personalmente, me gusta conservar el origen latino de muchos de nuestros gentilicios porque son reflejo de nuestra historia.


Y, si no, que les pregunten también a los actuales abulenses, emeritenses, oscenses, onubenses, pacenses, complutenses, calagurritanos, gaditanos...


----------



## Bashti

Bashti said:


> Yo tampoco te puedo dar referencias de su uso en literatura. Me refería a consultar en Google y ver lo que sale. Si averiguas algo concreto, por favor compártelo. Yo también lo intentaré. Un saludo.



Pues no he tardado mucho en encontrarlo. Teclea "Mónaco de Baviera en la literatura" en Google. Sale, por ejemplo, un libro titulado _50 Clásicos de la Autoayuda_. En la pagina 93 habla de Joseph Campbell y dice que "en 1927 una beca le llevó a estudiar lenguas antiguas en la Universidad de París, antes de transferirse a la Universidad de Mónaco de Baviera...". También en _El Misterio de la Diferencia_ de Rafael Francisco Luciani, pagina 20, hablando de Erich Przyzware: "Hasta 1941 permaneció en Mónaco de Baviera trabajando para la revista (Der Stimmen der Zeit).

Al menos se comprueba que se sigue usando.


----------



## Aviador

Elxenc said:


> […] hablo de coherencia de "sonido"  […]


Si de "coherencia de sonido" se trata, creo que deberías empezar por escribir _Múnic_ si pronuncias /'munik/ porque en castellano el dígrafo _ch_ sólo tiene el valor de /tʃ/.
Entiendo que no veas incoherencia entre escribir _ch_ y pronunciar /k/, ya que antiguamente en catalán _ch_ en posición final representaba ese sonido (algo que aún se ve en la toponimia y en algunos apellidos: Albuixech, /albuiʃek/; Llach /ʎak/), pero en castellano eso es una anomalía.


----------



## Elxenc

Aviador said:


> Si de "coherencia de sonido" se trata, creo que deberías empezar por escribir _Múnic_ si pronuncias /'munik/ porque en c*astellano el dígrafo ch sólo tiene el valor de /tʃ/.*
> Entiendo que no veas incoherencia entre escribir _ch_ y pronunciar /k/, ya que antiguamente en catalán _ch_ en posición final representaba ese sonido (algo que aún se ve en la toponimia y en algunos apellidos: Albuixech, /albuiʃek/; Llach /ʎak/), pero en castellano eso es una anomalía.



¡Hola y buenas noches!

Disculpe Vd., pero eso de la anomalía de escribir Munic se lo debe de decir Vd. a la Academia o a las Academias; yo de buena gana lo escribía así, pero  el nombre oficial en castellano es Munich.
Si no es en un contexto muy oficial prefiero decir costariqueña/o a costaricense, a sabiendas de su no oficialidad; igual que digo puertorriqueña/o y no ) ) puertoricense. Otra cosa distinta es el tema de la pronunciación (*Múnich* (pronunciación en español: [ˈmu.nik] o ['mu.nit​ʃ];) que tiene admitidas ambas con valor CH o K (carezco de esos signos gráficos), y ya dije cuál era mi opción. Procuro no mezclar la pronunciación propia de cada idioma. Yo era quien insistía en la incoherencia de la Academia que mantenía una grafía para la ciudad, pero para sus derivados (el gentilicio no deja de ser uno) elegía otra. En castellano, al igual que cita para el catalán/valenciano, existía para la grafía Ch el sonido /k/ (christianos, Christo, etc), aunque no lo usara al final de palabra, porque el castellano ha huido/huye de las consonantes finales que no sean ene o ese. Ya dije que yo he oído pronunciar "Muni" y "Muniss" en un habla rápida y no "parecian" gentes incultas


----------



## xavier1953

Es una palabra importada del francés, según creo. En castellano debe pronunciarse /múnich/. Si se ha generalizado la pronuciación /múnic/, es por influencia del catalán. En Cataluña se asimila a la antigua grafía "ch" ("Vich"), modificada a "c" en la normalización de Fabra. Se trata por tanto de la generalización de un error. Entiendo que en catalán debería escribirse "Múnig", para respetar la pronunciación correcta.


----------



## Fernando

Sobre el tema de fondo, o Múnich (pronunciado a la española) o München (pronunciado como Dios le dé a uno a entender que es a la alemana).

Me repatea la pronunciación Miúnik, que me temo que no tiene nada que ver con el catalán, sino más bien con el calco del inglés, como se puede ver, por ejemplo, en la publicidad o los comentarios sobre la película de Steven Speilberg de ese nombre.



Elxenc said:


> De todas formas deberíamos dejar que hablen los americanos, pues los españoles   (peninsulares, excepto andaluces, murcianos , extremeños, y castellanos manchegos del sur) somos una mínima parte de los hablantes, y me estoy refiriendo, sobretodo, a la pronunciación de las ces, eses o zetas.



Te aclaro que en Extremadura, en general, no se sesea.


----------



## Bashti

München, en alto alemán, significa "lugar de monjes" y _monachós_, en griego, significa monje. El origen parece el mismo para el Mónaco de Baviera y el principado.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola a todos,
Por lo visto la denominación de «*Mónaco de Baviera»*, para referirse a Munich, es una traducción literal del italiano *«Monaco di Baviera»*, desde la mitad del siglo XII.
En Google hay muchísimas referencias. Véase esta:

*http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco_di_Baviera*
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Bashti

Xiscomx said:


> Hola a todos,
> Por lo visto la denominación de «*Mónaco de Baviera»*, para referirse a Munich, es una traducción literal del italiano *«Monaco di Baviera»*, desde la mitad del siglo XII.
> En Google hay muchísimas referencias. Véase esta:
> 
> *http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco_di_Baviera*
> Un saludo a todos



No es traducción ni italiano-español ni español-italino. Es que tanto Mónaco como Baviera se dicen igual en italiano que en español. Cambia _de_, en italino _di_. Lógico. La etimología es la misma


----------

